# eth0 failed

## exec

I've follwed the home networking howto, and am getting this error when I try to start dhcpd.

* Bringing eth0 up...                                  

 *   Adding aliases...

 *     eth0:0...

SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address                      

 *     eth0:1...                                                      

 *   Setting default gateway...

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

 * Failed to bring eth0 up                                                

 * Bringing eth0 down...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address                       

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "dhcp" was not started.

any help appreciated

----------

## m0pr0be

```
grep -v ^# /etc/conf.d/net
```

post output

-Christoph

----------

## exec

iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

alias_eth0="192.168.1.2 192.168.1.10"

broadcast_eth0="192.168.1.2 192.168.1.255"

netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.254"

I have both cards working now.....and my dhcpd is going fine, but I still have the File Exists error and Cannot assign requested address errors.

----------

## pilla

Your broadcast line does not look healthy.... maybe 

```

broadcast_eth0="192.168.1.255 192.168.1.255"

```

 *exec wrote:*   

> iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> iface_eth1="dhcp"
> 
> alias_eth0="192.168.1.2 192.168.1.10"
> ...

 

----------

## exec

the dhcpd works now, but I changed that line anyways since your prolly right.

but the errors are still there.  It worked fine before I setup dhcpd, so I donno 

if I changed somthing when I shouldn't have or if its the dhcp.

SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

----------

## pilla

I think that I've got another problem... 

Are you sure you need 192.168.1.2 in the alias ?

----------

## exec

not sure....the way I read the howto was that, that would be the address first address of the other computers, and then anything above that and < .10

the dhcpd itself is working fine, theres just those errors File already exists.

----------

## pilla

I mean that if you declare the address, you probably shouldn't declare again the same address as an alias. I can see potential conflicts here, trying to assign the same address twice. I may be wrong.

Could you send post a link to the howto you're using or the section you're based on?

----------

## exec

http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/mini/DHCP/

----------

## pilla

Could you try booting with the DHCP lines disabled to see if the problem still occurs?

----------

## exec

iface_eth1="dhcp"

this you mean?

----------

## pilla

Yes, just don't use the eth1 interface so we can verify if it is causing the problem.

 *exec wrote:*   

> iface_eth1="dhcp"
> 
> this you mean?

 

----------

## exec

still produced the same errors as before.

----------

## pilla

OK, next step. Could you try the following config? First, keep eth1 out of the equation (the line is commented)

```

iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

alias_eth0="192.168.1.10"

broadcast_eth0="192.168.1.255"

netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.254"

```

----------

## exec

excelent all fixed up, the problem was with the .2 you had it dead on before

thanx for the help

----------

